# insurer to provide workers comp insurance in NOVA



## FFX VA plow (Dec 5, 2016)

New to the plowing business in Northern VA. Currently coordinating to plow for VDOT, but need a good insurance company to provide reasonably priced workers comp insurance mandated by state. Any suggestions from those that have experience with this?

Also trying to figure out what a reasonable hourly rate to charge state for f450 w/ 9' plow and 3cy spreader and separately a F250 w/8' plow and 2cy spreader. We are struggling to find answers to these questions...thanks in advance


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

For plowing municipal here, I get 125.00 an hour. I don't do salting, can't help you there. And yes, I have to be fully insured with workman's comp. And the township is listed on my policy as an additional insured.


----------



## FFX VA plow (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks, what insurance company do you use for workers comp coverage?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FFX VA plow said:


> Thanks, what insurance company do you use for workers comp coverage?


I'd have to look. My secretary handles all that. I have a truck repair business. The insurance is all wrapped into one policy. Your stated rates will vary.


----------

